# FOUND HOMING PIGEON WITH A RED BAND



## MZKEMP (Sep 10, 2001)

lOOKING FOR THE OWNER OF A GREY HOMING PIGEON FOUND SATURDAY AM. APPEARS PIGEON IS UNABLE TO FLY. HAS A RED BAND WITH DATE OF AUG 2001, HAVE THE NUMBER,IF ANYONE WOULD LIKE TO POST THE NUMBER FROM BAND. WOULD LIKE TO GET PIGEON BACK TO OWNER. 
THANKS 
MZKEMP


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

You write:

"...HAS A RED BAND WITH DATE OF AUG 2001, HAVE THE NUMBER,IF ANYONE WOULD LIKE TO POST THE NUMBER FROM BAND. WOULD LIKE TO GET PIGEON BACK TO OWNER..." 

It doesn't work that way. This bird is registered, and that other band is as good as a license plate, in most cases. It's a one of a kind ID. We can track the owner down. The bird was banded just last month, so it's likely very young.

Would it be, lost pigeons were in such demand by their owners. They seldom are. And it's sad, because it's usually the owner's fault, as many bird's are not physically fit for the "toss". 

Don't be surprised if the owner does not welcome the bird back. If that proves to be the case, consider keeping it! Pigeons have lived up to 30-years with proper care--and they make WAY cool pets! Just ask the folks here...

If the other band begins with an AU or CU, start your search at the American Racing Pigeon Union site at: www.pigeon.org 

Alternatively, you can post the numbers here and one of us will run the search for you.
After all, PigeonsRus!

Do you need information on how to care for this bird? Start at the home page and navigate this site, or post questions here.

Meanwhile, provide a quiet environment and plenty of fresh water in a shallow bowl.

If you'd like me to send you information, email me and I'll reply with attachments. 

You could not have found a more pigeon-friendly site.

Good luck!

--Ray


----------

